# Getting full volume range on cc7 in Kontakt 5 - Help please - Thank you



## sizzler52 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi
When using Adagio strings (8Dio) for example in Kontakt5, when cc7 is at 127 the main volume slider on the instrument is only at 50% (and when at 0 is at about 20%) how do you change the incremental range that allows the main volume slider to go over half way when cc7 is at maximum. Any help appreciated
Thak you


----------



## polypx (Jun 1, 2013)

Instument Options/ Controller / Midi Controller #7


----------



## sizzler52 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much ..... easy when you know eh. Excellent.
Best regards
Sizz


----------

